# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  King West Optical Optician Arrested

## Golfnorth

Looks like Mr. Plimmer's temper finally got the better of him. 

www.citynews.ca/news/news_7637.aspx

----------


## Dave Nelson

Maybe Plimmer should buy a great glasses franchise. What a fiasco. (Did you notice the ultra chic glasses worn by the female cop when Plimmer was being led away?)

----------


## Golfnorth

> Maybe Plimmer should buy a great glasses franchise. What a fiasco. (Did you notice the ultra chic glasses worn by the female cop when Plimmer was being led away?)


Here's today's follow-up story link.

www.citynews.ca/news/news_7675.aspx

----------


## Dave Nelson

While Plimmer may be facing criminal charges, I suspect the College may have a strong case for professional misconduct.

----------


## Cindy K

Well ain't he just a splendid piece of work. Simply a stellar example of members of our profession. This footage is 'must-see' for all opticianry students: "How NOT to Deal with Anger and Agressive Tendencies"

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

> While Plimmer may be facing criminal charges, I suspect the College may have a strong case for professional misconduct.


 
Excuse me ???

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

Why bother ?

----------


## Golfnorth

> Why bother ?


I'm not sure I understand your last post. Kindly explain.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

> I'm not sure I understand your last post. Kindly explain.
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


The whole thing we are seeing & hearing is unbelievable . It's like a gas released that keeps expanding and expanding in air . The story just keeps getting bigger . It looks like cause for a misconduct hearing  but excuse me , why bother, he's hurting himself and punishing himself as it is . Is a misconduct thing the way to go at all ? It might be that some form of compassion is needed to fix & deal with whatever the real problem is. It would be nice though to not have any more bad publicity for the profession.

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

What do Gr8 Gasses do ?

----------


## Bill West

So is this guy still open for business?

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

Should we send our licensing fees and Association fees to Silverman ? He seems to be trying to protect the public and doing a good job of it at no cost to us and effectively.

----------


## caonimaxuebi

> What do Gr8 Gasses do ?


*DON'T BORHTER THEM ANYMORE, YOU'LL BE KILLED FOR SURE!*

----------


## optirep

Now that's what I call "GOING OPTICAL"

----------


## Ory

Interesting...now he's changing his name....


*Silverman Helps Encounter Makes CNN As New Wrinkle Develops*

----------


## Kyle

Criminals never set up shop assuming they'll be caught.

That said,
what's the complete history on this guy?He's obviously unstable - how long has he been operating this store?Have there been other complaints issued to regional boards?Why hasn't the eye exam issue come up sooner - were no prescriptions ever released to patients who wanted them filled elsewhere?If so, was there no effort on the part of those optical shops to determine the legitimacy of the Srx? Let's talk UPIN's people (is there some reason NOT to require them on an Rx?)Did the supposed doctor next door feel no obligation to report him (could there be a case of professional if not criminal negligence)?At what point did the issuing board(s) feel a need to investigate him - after the first, second, third or fourth broadcast?How did he scoot under the radar of all the area reps - was the business not listed in the phone book?Were there genuine products of any brand in the store - who sold them to him? Did they never rub shoulders with other reps?Frankly, I'm aghast, but not so surprised. If you let a wound fester enough...and then if you pour salt on it...

I think sensational news is ridiculous and intimidating. There was absolutely no need for Silverman's repeated visits unless there is just no faith in the due process obtainable by legitmate peer review and licensing board/governmental investigation.

I may not make any friends by saying this but I suggest Silverman could dig a bit deeper.

To me this instance represents a wake-up call to all who would call themselves health care providers or who do business in related industries. There is a higher standard and it doesn't take much more effort to practice it.

Do you know where your scruples are? :angry:

----------


## shellrob

The guy is nuts. He obviously needs some help to say the least. The fact that he called Silverman back telling him he loved him only to lure him back tells us he's a complete wacko!!!

----------


## Reload Bob

I think Plimmer has a chance in pro baseball.  Showed of a pretty solid arm slot and solid hip rotation with the snow balls.  I think that maybe he should show up down in Florida or Arizona next week and tryout for the Braves or the White Sox.:idea:   He definately could pitch for the White Sox this year especially coming out of the bullpen.  They suck.

----------


## watevah

You know Adam Plimmer has hit the big time when CNN's Anderson Cooper features his story on his show. It's the most popular video right now on CNN's website:

http://www.cnn.com/

----------


## xoptec

> I think Plimmer has a chance in pro baseball. Showed of a pretty solid arm slot and solid hip rotation with the snow balls. I think that maybe he should show up down in Florida or Arizona next week and tryout for the Braves or the White Sox.:idea: He definately could pitch for the White Sox this year especially coming out of the bullpen. They suck.


You must be kidding! He fight like a girl! And the sad part was... It took so many special task force to lock him up.:D

----------


## edKENdance

The coverage has done wonders for reviews of his business.

http://toronto.ibegin.com/misc/king-...tical/reviews/

----------


## Framebender

and owns a massage parlour?!?  Why is he trying to bend frames?!?  

:finger: :hammer: :finger:

----------


## LandLord

Unbelievable!  I hope the guy gets a serious attitude adjustment in the slammer.  For his own sake, you can't treat customers the way it appears he has.

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## Golfnorth

> Unbelievable ! The College of Opticians of Ontario still has not brought this matter to discipline . Not even a hearing is scheduled so it seems . It is 2011 now and the incidents occurred back in 8 / 23 /2007 according to the College web site . That's 4 years now of sitting . 
> 
> License is still listed as current and active . 
> 
> Reminds me of the Great Glasses delays . No license suspension for years. They just let it go on in spite of the judges calling the operation a sham and there being many,many infractions . How long did it take them to schedule hearings in that case ? How many years did it take for them to suspend that license ? How many more years did it take to revoke that license ? 
> 
> Now it looks like history will repeat itself again .If thats is true we only have another 3 to 4 years to wait .
> 
> 
> Is it reasonable to take 4 years and more to deal with this ? How would a Registrar and Council justify & explain this to the membership ?


So what did our College say about this issue when you contacted them about it?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## Golfnorth

> Best you call the Registrar , President, and the Ottawa Rep yourself and have lots of other members do the same . Pressure them at CE meetings . You have to experience it first hand . Go to the COO web site and search the public registry on the names you know , then look to see if there are discipline proceeding s and click on "details" . Note if the license is current and active. Do a Wikpedia search . Call the Ministry of Health and ask them why this is so old and how many more ? 
> 
> ASk yourself how long it took for then to suspend the Bergez license never mind revoke it. In that case how many Ontario Court judges had already ruled against him ? Yet COO delayed and delayed and delayed for years . In fact in spite of all the documented infractions our Registrars kept renewing his license. You can'
> t suspend or revoke a license that is not current and active . Does that tell you a story ? It cost us a cool million and a half while they delayed. 
> 
> Well start asking questions yourself personally . Call them on it . Call each of the President , Registrar and the ICRC peoiple . Form your own opinion. And our Associaiton , LOL, where are they ?


I will ask you once again,"What did our College say to you about the Adam Plimmer lack of action when you contacted them?"

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## Golfnorth

> All I know is what I see on their web site. Under DISCIPLINE it says there are no hearings scheduled. Under other areas it only says "pending" . Under dates it says since 2007 . 
> 
> Maybe that is reasonable , what do you think ?


Well I think that you are very passionate about this subject. Passionate enough to post your thoughts on this site but not enough to phone yourself. You also tried to get me to phone but I can't figure out that if it's such an issue to you why you haven't contacted our College yourself?

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## PJV5

Not maybe,but definitely!

----------


## Doug

> I agree maybe Silverman needs to dig further into this . He might want to ask the regulatory body why 4 years has passed now and there is still no hearing scheduled.


??

----------


## 2o/20

> I heard Jay Hakim, who sits on the board, was one of Kind West's suppliers. Could that have something to do with it?


you really scared of him arent you
was he there when that really happened  responsibility was with your resgistar

----------


## Doug

> you really scared of him arent you
> was he there when that really happened  responsibility was with your resgistar


Reference was made to taking extra care everything is correct and done proper. Great glasses took years for them.

----------


## 2o/20

> Reference was made to taking extra care everything is correct and done proper. Great glasses took years for them.


doug i see you have edited a lot of you posts  i wonder why?

----------


## LandLord

> doug i see you have edited a lot of you posts i wonder why?


maybe Doug is Jay Hakim?

----------


## 2o/20

> maybe Doug is Jay Hakim?


whom are you fooling 
you sure know who doug is
4 or 5 of you were orchestering this thread
and you all are bad loosers

----------


## tmorse

> Best you call the Registrar , President, and the Ottawa Rep yourself and have lots of other members do the same . Pressure them at CE meetings . You have to experience it first hand . Go to the COO web site and search the public registry on the names you know , then look to see if there are discipline proceeding s and click on "details" . Note if the license is current and active. Do a Wikpedia search . Call the Ministry of Health and ask them why this is so old and how many more ? 
> 
> Well start asking questions yourself personally . Call them on it . Call each of the President , Registrar and the ICRC peoiple . Form your own opinion. And our Associaiton , LOL, where are they ?


I also wonder... why don't you 'Practice what you preach'!!

----------


## NorthStar

*
College of Opticians of Ontario and Mr. Adam Plimmer C-2260
A Panel of the Discipline Committee will hold a public hearing on September 24 and September 25, 2013 at 10:00 am into allegations of professional misconduct against Mr. Adam Plimmer.

The hearing will be held at the College of Opticians of Ontario.*

----------


## Golfnorth

> *
> College of Opticians of Ontario and Mr. Adam Plimmer C-2260
> A Panel of the Discipline Committee will hold a public hearing on September 24 and September 25, 2013 at 10:00 am into allegations of professional misconduct against Mr. Adam Plimmer.
> 
> The hearing will be held at the College of Opticians of Ontario.*


This would have to be because of new allegations....not the ones from 2007. I wonder what he did this time?

----------


## Galerie

> This would have to be because of new allegations....not the ones from 2007. I wonder what he did this time?


Not necessarily. If you look at other Discipline Finding documents posted on the College website, you'll see that the time between infractions and disciplinary committee hearings numbers in years, not months.

----------


## NorthStar

Under his registration info the referral date to discipline was indeed 08/23/*2007.*

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## NorthStar

Also shows under his registration info an "Administrative Suspension" from May to Sept 2009.  What is that?  Took a break?

----------


## NorthStar

For the incident against Mr. Silverman at his King West store in Feb. 2007, convicted of assault Nov. 2008: he was a no-show at his hearing - 5 month suspension starting Oct. 25, 2013, mandatory courses in ethics, ect. and $10K.  The information from the court documents reveal a few more disturbing details than the media coverage that made national and US news in 2008.

http://www.coptont.org/docs/discipline-A-Plimmer-Dec2-2013.pdf

----------


## idispense

,,

----------


## Golfnorth

Someone has been a busy beaver deleting his last 5 posts on this thread this morning.
He has even deleted posts from more than 2 years ago this very morning.
I find that very odd indeed.

----------


## NorthStar

> Someone has been a busy beaver deleting his last 5 posts on this thread this morning.
> He has even deleted posts from more than 2 years ago this very morning.
> I find that very odd indeed.


That is odd even for idispense.  They weren't offensive, just the usual college bashing - ooohh....

----------


## Golfnorth

> That is odd even for idispense.  They weren't offensive, just the usual college bashing - ooohh....


The only thing that I can think of is that he must have taken a job with The College of Opticians and he's doing a cover-up!

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## HindSight2020

> The only thing that I can think of is that he must have taken a job with The College of Opticians and he's doing a cover-up!
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


He's pretty much retired now - couldn't dump the store in Niagara Falls on anyone - hmm, someone seems to be paranoid for no reason.  Perhaps he is now an imposter on the college roster!

----------

